# Activer le partage d'écran en ligne de commande



## Mr Raph_ (8 Mai 2015)

Hello, hello,

Une petite astuce pour activer le partage d'écran sur votre Mac depuis la ligne de commande. Pratique si vous souhaitez faire des actions à distance, à condition d'avoir activer SSH sur votre Mac !

C'est par ici : https://tech.aldanet.fr/os-x-activer-le-partage-de-bureau-a-distance/

MrRaph_


----------



## Lauange (13 Mai 2015)

merci


----------



## lolipale (15 Juillet 2015)

Une autre toujours en ligne de commande pour régler le partage d'écran à distance pour un utilisateur spécifique (ici l'utilisateur localadm).
A utiliser dans un shell script par exemple
# Enable and configure Apple Remote Desktop for localadm
/System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/Resources/kickstart -configure -allowAccessFor -specifiedUsers
/System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/Resources/kickstart -activate -configure -access -on -users localadm -privs -all -restart -agent -menu


----------

